# Lab Blocks are Boooooorrrring



## lilspaz68

Or so I thought for years. Silly me :roll:. Since I started giving the HT2014 (Thanks Elizabeth!) my rats treat them like I am giving them treats. And to prove my claim...

Saffi









Bradley









Kizzy is surprisingly a lady when it comes to taking things from me :shock: 









Wilbur used to snatch but is much more of a gentleman...he also stops and licks in between









Unlike Moth...she tumbles out of her hammie to grab!!









Gotta watch your fingers with Bella and Lisbet! :lol:









Faline and Megan









Tosca and Angel...what a little funny-face Tosca is!! LOL









The Horde (Kyrie, Adia under her, Aura in middle, Brie and Vesta under her)









Dilbert braces himself and pulls









Brie is wherever a lone lab block is...she always gets hers 









Asha won the tug-o-war...this time. :roll: 









Bronwen









and where this all started. The Wildlings and I started a nightly game...they are surprisingly gentle. With me at least! :lol3: 








Where are the rest??? Are you hiding them?


----------



## Sami

Aww. ^^ My HT2018 came in the mail today. The girls love it, just like they love Regal Rat (But I learned I shouldn't give that to them until they're 4 months old). Gohma tries to snatch it like that, but Dust is a little more polite.


----------



## crapola

so cute, especially the wildlings!


----------



## izmi

Oh my goodness, that Agouti horde! Why are they called the wildlings - because of the way they look, or are they actually a domesticated wild litter? Either way, totally adorable. 

I have the HT2018 - which arrived in the mail today too, much to my girls delight - and they are dearly loved. By me also! Not that I eat them, I just like that I can _get_ them; they're not avaliable in any of the petshops in New Zealand. 

The pictures are all very cute, and I love the one of Dilbert bracing himself, and Wilbur's expression in his picture! Cuteness.


----------



## CaptainFlow

Amazing, isn't it? My girls have learned the sound of the Zip-lock opening (which is what I keep the HT in), and they come zooming out of hiding to beg! (They also know the sound that the Suebee's container makes, and that elicits an eager response, too! What smart little creatures.) 

I love the pictures, especially the Wildlings (and cute name, too!). There's so many of them! And "all gone", it's like they're sure more have to somewhere, maybe just not in your hand anymore! And Tosca's face... "don't want ur whiskers..."


----------



## Phobie

Does anyone know if I can get HT in the UK? If so, where from? D:


----------



## lilspaz68

The Wildlings are 1/2 wild and 1/2 domestic and not really handleable. I have to respect their wishes of "No Hands Allowed" which can make life difficult but we are working around it. Months ago if the door was opened, some would be hanging out nervously at the back of the cage, and others would be trying to escape :roll:

They are 17 months old now and its taken me from 5 weeks to now to get this far. :lol:

There used to be 7 but my other neutered boy died at 13 months from a heart issue.  So poor tiny Beni is beat up by his 5 sisters :roll:

My HT comes in the big 33 lb bags, and they know the sound of the scoop...LOL


----------



## izmi

Wow! How'd you end up with a half wild litter? That's a story and a half!


----------



## rattieluver

They're so funny! I love Tusca's face! :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68

izmi said:


> Wow! How'd you end up with a half wild litter? That's a story and a half!


It is a story but I will do pointform :roll:

1) post from non-rat woman about rat in backyard (Ottawa, Ontario...I live in Toronto, Ontario about 4 hours away)
2) PM'd her on int'l forum to give her advice.
3) told her to join an Ontario rat forum based out of Ottawa...she got shunned and locked down
4) spoke to her on phone, she caught little female (Rennie)
5) Rennie had babies (10)
6) I sent money to Ottawa for Rennie to go to vet to have bot fly larvae removed
7) caught male rat (Hobo), now we believe he really is a wild rat, but really sucked at it...he came out during daylight, approached humans etc
8 ) I sent money to Ottawa to have Hobo's larvae removed
9) friend travelling to Ottawa (Jorats) picked up all of them and took to Sudbury to foster.
10) Mom and 3 babies (2 boys, 1 girl) came to me, others were adopted out near Sudbury, and a very experienced ratowner took in Hobo
11) babies were determined to be half-wildm 2 boys were somewhat tamed and neutered.
12) the 4 girls were returned to me this year when owner was unable to keep. She hadn't worked with them so they bit and were mostly unhandleable. They are pretty good now, but cannot be picked up or anything (a terror of hands) but we have sorted out things like "into the bag" for transporting them somewhere, etc
13) 1 boy died of a heart defect at 13 months...he bit me badly as he was being gassed...:roll: I will not forget my Ortiz *heart*

There ya are


----------



## izmi

Wow, that's a story and a half. They sound like hard work, but thoroughly worth the extra effort. .


----------



## kaylaface

Oh they are so cute! Your really lucky. ^_^ I wish I could have that many.


----------



## AZratkeeper

cute rats 

i like lab blocks been using them for 2 years never had happier rats plus i have never been happier with the price $20 for a 50.LB. bag


----------



## Fuzzie

did I count right? 28 rats? that's amazing, and I count at least 7 cages, do you have a rat room or something? lol, wow. thats a devoted rat owner


----------



## lilspaz68

Fuzzie said:


> did I count right? 28 rats? that's amazing, and I count at least 7 cages, do you have a rat room or something? lol, wow. thats a devoted rat owner


Well it was 43 rats, then I gained one last night, and lost 2 girls today  Sooo...42 now. A lot of them are older rats I have taken in from unfortunate situtions.

9 cages  All rescues.


----------



## Fuzzie

*lack of speech*

8O 

so are you running a rescue that adopts them out or just... uh ... 

wow


----------



## lilspaz68

Oops. 10 cages. I forgot the wee snake biter's cage. 8O All Mine. I have fostered a few, and rehomed quite a few, and been go between on adoptions of other unfortunate rats, but the ones that come in, usually stay if they don't get rehomed fast enough. I fall in love. 

How could anyone repeatedly try to get their snake to eat THIS?


----------



## foxx

wow thats a lot of rats


----------



## ratlover4everrr

OMG you have so many cute cute cute cute cute cute ratties! i am so jealous! =]


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

_ 42!?!?! _ Very devoted! And I must admit they are two sweet. :lol:


----------



## Emster

lilspaz68 said:


> Oops. 10 cages. I forgot the wee snake biter's cage. 8O All Mine. I have fostered a few, and rehomed quite a few, and been go between on adoptions of other unfortunate rats, but the ones that come in, usually stay if they don't get rehomed fast enough. I fall in love.
> 
> How could anyone repeatedly try to get their snake to eat THIS?


Aw! Poor baby  

I love the fact that in your wildings pic, the girl on the far left looks like she has a great big grin on her face


----------



## Trika

Awwww they're all so cute. I love Tosca's expression. One day when I'm all finished with school(Blerg) and have aquired a job(also blerg) i wish to have that many ratty babies! I def plan to be a rat foster as well


----------

